# alternatives Mail prog



## ihop (25. August 2003)

hallo zusammen

habe daweil Kmail auf meiner suse 
suche aber ein "besseres" mail prog das es mir möglich macht 
auch die backup datein von windows zu importieren 

danke im voraus

greez ihop


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. August 2003)

Nimm Mozilla Mail oder Ximian Evolution. Ob die allerdings die Backups von Deinem Emailclient aus dem Windows-System importieren können, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Hängt eben davon ab, welchen Client Du unter Windows benutzt hast, und in welchem Format der exportiert hat.


----------



## ihop (25. August 2003)

habe outlook benutzt 
und  es sind ganz normale pst datein


----------



## derGugi (25. August 2003)

hats im openOffice nicht auch einen Email-Client dabeì? so ala Outlook?


----------



## Christian Fein (25. August 2003)

Nein aber Mozilla hat auch einen ganz guten dabei.


----------



## won_gak (25. August 2003)

Wenn du die Daten importieren möchtest, kannst du unter Outlook auch andere Formate als .pst verwenden. CSV, oder XML, oder wasweisich...


----------



## JohannesR (26. August 2003)

Hast du dir schonmal Sylpheed angesehen?


----------

